# Google- The IBS Miracle Review | Learn How To Cure Irritable Bowel Syndrome ... - DigitalJournal.com



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

<img alt="" height="1" width="1" />*The IBS Miracle Review | Learn How To Cure Irritable Bowel Syndrome ...*
*DigitalJournal.com*
*Irritable bowel syndrome* (IBS) is a common disorder that affects people's large intestine (colon). IBS commonly causes bloating gas, cramping, diarrhea, abdominal pain, and constipation. The IBS Miracle is a new solution for those people who want to *...*

<nobr>*and more »*</nobr>

View the full article


----------

